# Making a river raft from sewer pipes



## mud-skipper (Jul 24, 2013)

I've decided to start a new thread here on my raft project.

I'm using 6" x 14' long pipes, with a bell end connection, to make a 28' long raft x 4' wide. I've decided to use ordinary steel wire 3/16" with a plastic coating to lash the pipes together, it's much cheaper than stainless.

I am having problems linking to the photos I have, so you can read my progress with the raft here.

https://forum.sub-driver.com/showthread.php?2252-Chinese-Rafts&p=28338#post28338


----------



## Bailey Boat (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm sure it's great but I won't register just to see a few pics.... sorry..


----------



## Country Dave (Jul 24, 2013)

_X2 _


----------



## JMichael (Jul 24, 2013)

Never understood why anyone would set up a forum where it requires you to be a member to see the posted pics but I agree, I'll never join one just to see some pictures even though I was looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## mud-skipper (Jul 25, 2013)

The problem was I had a firewall where the pics were. I have now corrected that.

Here's the launch -

















And here you can see how I bent the pipes




















My second effort at raft building was to do a life sized Chinese River Raft

This boat is 28' long with 6" pipes. After a lot of messing around, I discovered how to bend the pipes using just a hot air gun. I managed to bend the bow up some 18" which is ideal and identical to the Chinese version.

At present, we are making the deck which will be 20' long. I have a canopy tarp ordered, and will make the frame from 1/2" conduit. This will easily carry 8-10 people.


We're making the chairs from 1.5" x 1/2" treated slats like this


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd feel better if it was 14' long and 8' wide.
The length to width ratio seems tippy. I'm thinking of it in terms a 14' kayak just 2 ft wide, which is the same ratio.
Just my 2-cents.
BTW, what schedule pipe is that? Did you get a good deal on it?


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2013)

I think it is very cool! Lets see more.

I see a moder day Tom Sawyer. :lol:


----------



## Bailey Boat (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for re-posting the photos.... Looks pretty cool....


----------



## mud-skipper (Jul 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323590#p323590 said:


> PATRIOT » Today, 12:37[/url]"]I'd feel better if it was 14' long and 8' wide.
> The length to width ratio seems tippy. I'm thinking of it in terms a 14' kayak just 2 ft wide, which is the same ratio.
> Just my 2-cents.
> BTW, what schedule pipe is that? Did you get a good deal on it?




It would be very sluggish through the water at 8' wide, as the bow creates quite a bit of resistance. I have to put a plate under it to make it plane better. As for tipping, it feels like when weight is applied to it, it sends to sink evenly, so I doubt anyone could tip this over. Of course, a kayak has a roundish bottom, which would make it tend to roll in the water.

At 23' of pipe in the water (not the bow) then the total displacement of the pipes is 2250 lbs. Lets say that about half of the pipes are in the water, so we'll halve that figure = 1125 lbs= say 6-8 persons.

It's schedule 35 pipe and with the fittings, I spent about $800 on it.


----------



## mud-skipper (Jul 25, 2013)

I found the 6hp Harborfreight motor was quite inadequate, and although it pushed the boat along, within ten minutes it became quite hot, and five minutes later I think there was a safety feature which cut the engine out.

I've now ordered a 16hp engine from Mat Tools for only $300, with electric start.


----------



## PATRIOT (Jul 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323626#p323626 said:


> mud-skipper » Today, 14:32[/url]"]I found the 6hp Harborfreight motor was quite inadequate, and although it pushed the boat along, within ten minutes it became quite hot, and five minutes later I think there was a safety feature which cut the engine out.
> 
> I've now ordered a 16hp engine from Mat Tools for only $300, with electric start.



Mat Tools?
. . . and could I interest you in at least some outriggers, like one pipe on each side?
How deep is that river?


----------



## mud-skipper (Jul 26, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323662#p323662 said:


> PATRIOT » Yesterday, 22:57[/url]"]
> 
> Mat Tools?
> . . . and could I interest you in at least some outriggers, like one pipe on each side?
> How deep is that river?



https://www.maxtool.com/us/products/XP16HPE.asp MAX TOOLS = Typo sorry.

No need of outriggers. This raft is very stable -see 
https://youtu.be/HOyZhdmKD1I

The 'river' is The Erie Canal and in the main area is 20' deep. You can see it live here - on my web cam
https://moonrakers.com/camera.php


----------



## panFried (Jul 27, 2013)

That's pretty cool! Brings back memories of my childhood on the canals in Miami and the rafts we made as kids. They were never even close to sea-worthy but it sure was fun. =D>


----------



## Kismet (Jul 27, 2013)

Mud-skipper, Sir?

You know, of course, you are quite disturbed? :lol: =D> 

Every kid should have someone like you in their young lives.

"15 miles on the Erie canal." Next, you need some mules to haul it upstream.

Amazing. I love it.


----------



## dahut (Jul 27, 2013)

Friend, all I can say is, "If you like it, I love it."


----------



## PGRChaplain (Jul 28, 2013)

That raft is Way Kool! Just don't let my grandkids see it! Let us know how the new motor works.


----------



## mud-skipper (Aug 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323973#p323973 said:


> PGRChaplain » 28 Jul 2013, 19:18[/url]"]That raft is Way Kool! Just don't let my grandkids see it! Let us know how the new motor works.



I tried the new motor https://www.maxtool.com/us/products/XP16HPE.aspand raft (sea trials) last week and encountered several problems.

I. When I tried to turn hard, the canopy posts got in my way. On looking closer at my video of the Chinese rafts, I realised they had no railings on the back few feet of the boat, so the tiller handle could swing out wide. 
2. The post I made from a 2" pipe flange mounted on the deck with 18" of pipe screwed into it was too high. It was also poorly secured to the deck.
3. The motor itself had a problem with the off switch. It didn't work!

So, with all these things going on, I got into a bit of trouble. I was having trouble swinging the raft around and so went in circles, but as my steering was hampered, the circles were getting bigger. Then the "transom pole" I cobbed up started to work loose, so I decided to switch off the motor before I drove it into the bank, I couldn't switch it off. I switched off the fuel and just kept going.
Then the pole gave out and the engine keeled over. Fortunately, it didn't fall off completely, and I was eventually able to stop the raft. I paddled it to a nearby dock, and got my pontoon out to tow it home. I was less than 100 yards from my own dock.
It was quite a hair raising experience!

On inspection, the 'off' switch wasn't functioning because there was a loose connection to a capacitor inside the switch box. So much for quality control! I tightened that up and the engine worked correctly, but I've now fitted the kill switch!

As for the engine mount. I've totally redesigned that and now have a wooden transom perched right on the stern of the raft, and I'm using the supplied transom mounting bracket. The canopy has been modified to give me more maneuvering space for steering.

I think this project would have been a lot easier with a set of plans to work with, as these modifications and alterations have taken up a lot of my time. I mentioned to my wife that we should go back to China so I could take some measurements, but the idea fell on stony ground!


----------



## mud-skipper (Aug 5, 2013)

Here are some photos before my 'sea trail' failures!


----------



## panFried (Aug 5, 2013)

Mud-Skipper, that is a great looking raft!


----------



## TimRich (Aug 5, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Kam357 (Aug 13, 2013)

That is cool I want one to play around in


----------



## overboard (Aug 13, 2013)

DIFFERENT, and a neat project, enjoy! =D>


----------



## mud-skipper (Aug 18, 2013)

Here are a few clips about the launch and development of my Chinese river raft. There are still some things to do, but I'm getting there.

The Mk I lashings were poor and it plowed through the water,so we added a planing board under the bow and did a better job of the lashings. I also found the 7hp Predator was useless for this size and upgraded the engine to a 17 hp Duromax. What a difference.

https://youtu.be/XFnDJDtk_Ls

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFnDJDtk_Ls&feature=c4-overview&list=UUigPzFy8orZHZIxBu9DWfqQ[/youtube]


----------



## JMichael (Aug 19, 2013)

I think you used invisible ink for those photo prints.


----------



## mud-skipper (Aug 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326528#p326528 said:


> JMichael » Today, 00:47[/url]"]I think you used invisible ink for those photo prints.



Why won't this forum take my links? What am I doing wrong?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFnDJDtk_Ls&feature=c4-overview&list=UUigPzFy8orZHZIxBu9DWfqQ

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFnDJDtk_Ls&feature=c4-overview&list=UUigPzFy8orZHZIxBu9DWfqQ[/youtube]

[googlevideo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFnDJDtk_Ls&feature=c4-overview&list=UUigPzFy8orZHZIxBu9DWfqQ[/googlevideo]
I can't get it to display the video, and I used the youtube link in the toolbar


----------



## JMichael (Aug 19, 2013)

When you use the youtube button, you should only need to use that portion of the link that comes after the = in the link. In this case it would be the UUigPzFy8orZHZIxBu9DWfqQ. But for some reason that isn't working, (I tried it also), so I can only guess that the forum is having a problem and that Jim will need to look into this problem.


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2013)

All you need is the youtube Identifier in the tags. In this video it is this: XFnDJDtk_Ls 

If you quote what I just wrote here you will see what I mean.

[youtube]XFnDJDtk_Ls[/youtube]


----------



## JMichael (Aug 19, 2013)

Oops, my bad, I knew it was the portion after the = sign but I missed the other = in the link and was looking at the wrong one.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 19, 2013)

Shades of Tom Sawyer and Huckleberry Finn....You Go Skipper! =D>


----------



## mud-skipper (Aug 30, 2013)

My latest photos of the raft


----------



## dahut (Nov 28, 2013)

How are passengers to move for' and aft, once aboard?... There's no easy way to get around the seats.

I'm guessing requests to get the wife onboard for a spin are also falling on deaf ears about now.


----------



## mud-skipper (Nov 28, 2013)

Top speed is 8mph according to my Iphone loaded with the tomtom app.

As for seating, there is a 14" gap between the end of the seats and the rail on the port side. Admittedly, you have to turn sideways to get by the seat, but everyone seems to cope!

And no, I haven't convinced my wife to get on board, but she only likes the pontoon. The neighbors thinks its great though!


----------



## dahut (Dec 2, 2013)

man, if I had your money I'd give mine away!
None the less, I applaud your creative effort. I want you on my team in the zombie apocalypse. :!::mrgreen:


----------

